# إدارة المشاريع النفطية



## أبوطه الثابت (30 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء من الأخوة الكرام من لديه أي شئ عن موضوع petroleum project management نكون له شاكرين


----------



## محمد روسيا (9 أغسطس 2010)

الى السادة محمد حمزه ، هانى شرف الدين ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات كافية عن ادارة المشاريع النفطية لاني طالب في روسيا مرحلة خامسة بتخصص ادارة مشاريع انوي ان اتخصص بادارة المشاريع النفطية وبصفتكم اهل خبرة في هذا المجال ارجو منكما ومن يتكمن بان يتفضل علي بتوجيهي ومساعدتي بالمعلومات الكافية لهذ التخصص مع خالص شكري لكم 
محمد راضي


----------

